# Hello



## cmcner (May 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello to a collective group of well educated under appreciated experts.


----------



## r0cko815 (May 23, 2004)

HAHA, me, well educated?? hahahaha, yea, i wish, and as being an expert, uh, hell no. not yet atleast. im still learning too.


----------



## DMXtools (Jun 2, 2004)

X is the algebraic unknown... a spurt is a drip under pressure... so an X - spurt is simply an unknown drip under pressure.

By the way, welcome aboard!

John


----------



## zac850 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats very funny John, I like that a lot.

and yes, thats the definition of me...


----------

